# "pinnacle linx usb plus"



## djrob (31. August 2003)

Hallo ihr VideoProfis, ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger
beziehungsweise einsteiger....

undzwar habe ich einen 8mm-Camcorder von Samsung 
(um genau zu sein die : "VP-L600")...
nun habe ich in der Werbung von Media Markt ein Kabel gesehen 
mit dem man die Kamera an den USB anschluß anschließén kann und
dann auch Videos schneiden kann undzwar ist dies der/die/das
*pinnacle linx usb plus* ...

Ein Link ist hier zu finden:
Link 

für den Preis von 59€!

So nun meine Fragen, kann ich mit dem Teil überhaupt Videos von meiner
Cam auf den PC übertragen?
Wie ist die Qualität?
Was ist der Nachteil?
Habt ihr erfahrungen oder wisst ihr mehr als ich?

Vielen Dank für die Informationen!

Robert


----------



## goela (31. August 2003)

Als erstes müsstes Du in Erfahrung bringen, mit welcher Auflösung Du mit diesem Kabel capturen könntest. Die Auflösung für DVD ist beispielsweise 720x576. Achtung bei analogen Hi8 oder Video8 ist die Auflösung geringer.

Weiterhin müsstest Du abklären ob das Teil mit USB 2.0 (höherer Datendurchsatz möglich) oder nur mit USB 1.0 läuft. Bei USB 1.0 ist die Datenübertragungsrate recht niedrig und daher schätze ich, dass Du nur mit minimaler Auflösung capturen kannst -> schlechte Bildqualität.

Der Preis ist allerdings relativ günstig - was nicht gerade dafür spricht. Analoge Schnittkarten kosten ein vielfaches mehr!

NACHTRAG:
Habe mir gerade die Spezifikationen angeschaut.

- Videoaufnahmeauflösung bis zu 384 x 288 Bildpunkte

Vergiss es! Damit wirst Du nicht glücklich! Viel zu gering - SVCD hat beispielsweise schon 480x576.


----------



## djrob (31. August 2003)

was wäre denn eine kostengünstige alternative mit der 
man eine befriedigende Qualität hat?
(ich möchte mir vorerst keine Digital-Video-Camera kaufen)


----------



## Erpel (31. August 2003)

Ne analoge Videoschnittkarte oder?
Edit: Sorry, ich hab dabei keinen Überblick über gar nichts, ich wette geola hat da mindestens nen zu empfehlenden Hersteller.

Mir is grad eingefallen, analoge Karten müssten ja mittlerweile eigentlich ausgemustert werden, daher müssten sich bei E-Bay doch gute Schnäppchen machen lassen, ich denke mal die Experten hier werden die in dein Auge gefassten Artikel gerne checken, solange sich die Zahl in Grenzen hält


----------



## djrob (31. August 2003)

und welche Modelle bieten mir dort ein Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?
Auf was muss ich beim Kauf achten?


----------

